# LG Announces Pricing and Availability of 2016 OLED TVs



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

LG Electronics recently announced pricing for its entire 2016 OLED television fleet, including two new model series that join the previously revealed Signature G6 and E6 series of OLED TVs. The new flat panel B6 and curved C6 series open the doors for consumers to purchase LG’s premium 4K OLED technology for far less than previously available models.

"LG OLED TVs' reputation for having the best picture available is backed by TV experts, Academy Award-winning directors and consumers alike – and the ultimate home entertainment experience is even better with new enhancements like HDR," said David Vander Waal, vice president of marketing, LG Electronics USA. "Our 2016 OLED TVs combine our most advanced TV technologies with future-forward, stunning designs to elevate the TV experience to an entirely new level. And now, with two HDR formats, content has never looked more immersive or more lifelike."

LG remains the only manufacturer actively selling OLED-based panels in the U.S. market, and is positioned be a leader in the segment for years to come. Unlike LCD televisions, OLED allows for picture pixels to be turned completely off and on, which means contrast is able to reach eye-popping levels with near-perfect black levels and stunning shadow detail. The addition of 10-bit color technology means the sets are able to create more than a billion variations of color – more than previous televisions based on REC709 color standards. This means the images produced by LG’s new OLED sets can approach the same color gamut movie goers enjoy in commercial theaters. Excellent range in viewing angles (without sharp degradation in picture quality) is another hallmark owned by OLED technology that LCDs can’t touch.

Of course High Dynamic Range (HDR) is proving to be a headline television tech, revealing amazing detail within the darkest and lightest areas of an image. One issue with HDR has been the lack of a unifying industry standard. LG’s 2016 televisions (both OLED and LCD models) offer compatibility with both HDR10 and Dolby Vision HDR formats, which gives buyers current coverage of all available HDR standards. Lots of HDR content is planned for release during 2016 through streaming services such as Netflix and Amazon, and VUDU currently offers several titles in Dolby Vision. This, of course, ignores what will come to market on 4K UHD Blu-ray.

"Dolby Vision supports and builds on top of HDR10 to bring images to life on LG OLED and LG SUPER UHD TVs with a combination of brighter highlights, increased contrast, ultra-vivid colors and sharper details," said Roland Laic, Dolby Laboratories vice president, consumer imaging. "Dolby Vision is already the preferred format for filmmakers and content providers with all seven major movie studios supporting the creation and release of Dolby Vision movies in the cinema and many streaming content providers defaulting to Dolby Vision as the preferred HDR format for the home."

All four LG OLED series of TVs are incredibly thin and light, with the E6 and G6 models sporting LG’s “picture on glass” design that result in a thickness of nearly a 10th of an inch – a big differentiator between the E6 and G6 series and the newly announced B6 and C6 designs. The internal operating system across all four series is the same, however, with LG webOS 3.0 powering the user experience.

LG’s 2016 OLED sets are available now, with the following MSRP pricing:

*OLEDB6P – Flat-panel OLED TV (4K Smart TV with HDR)*

55-inch class (54.6 inches diagonal) model OLED55B6P: $3,999
65-inch class (64.5 inches diagonal) model OLED65B6P: $5,999
*OLEDC6P – Curved-panel OLED TV (4K Smart TV with HDR)*

55-inch class (54.6 inches diagonal) model OLED55C6P: $3,999
65-inch class (64.5 inches diagonal) model OLED65C6P: $5,999
*OLEDE6P – Flat-panel OLED TV (4K Smart TV with HDR and Picture-on-Glass design)*

55-inch class (54.6 inches diagonal) model OLED55E6P: $4,999
65-inch class (65.5 inches diagonal) model OLED65E6P: $6,999
*OLEDG6P – Flat-panel LG SIGNATURE OLED TV (4K Smart TV with HDR, Picture-on-Glass design and harmon/kardon® sound bar stand)*

65-inch class (64.5 inches diagonal) model OLED65G6P: $7,999
77-inch class (76.8 inches diagonal) model OLED77G6P: coming soon


_Image Credit: LG Electronics_


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

B6 and C6 55" and 65" series have all dropped by $1k each.

Even cats love OLED TVs. Here's photos of our two cats watching TV with us.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome Pics, Robert!

Thanks for the pricing update


----------

